

Facebook may soon allow ad targeting by email, user ID and phone number - scapbi
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2012/08/30/facebook-may-soon-allow-ad-targeting-by-email-user-id-and-phone-number/

======
brandnewlow
In the adtech world, this is what's known as CRM retargeting.

While most retargeting entails showing ads to people who visited a site and
were cookied there, lots of businesses have customer data but don't do much on
the web. Aka, they don't get a lot of visitors to begin with.

So they can go to a CRM retargeting provider like LiveRamp, give them their
e-mail list, and then Liveramp returns a cookie segment that has some
percentage of the people from that list in it. This data comes from companies
that set unique cookies for logged in users and sell that data.

The business can then show ads to those people without them ever having
visited their site.

Now Facebook's doing this. I think this will be pretty popular, especially for
non-profits with big e-mail lists but not a lot of site visitors to retarget.

